# Gros problème avec Entourage: plante au lancement



## ragasse (29 Septembre 2005)

Mon Entourage BUG!!!!!
Je le lance et dès qu'il s'ouvre, il plante. Le curseur se met en "rond multicolor qui tourne" et tout est bloqué. Lorsque je click droit sur l'icone Entourage dans le dock, il est écrit application bloquée, et je suis obligé de le fermer en "forcant à quitter".

Quelqu'un as-t-il eu ce type de pb, j'attends vos réponses avec impatience!!!!


----------



## Anabys (29 Septembre 2005)

Ce que tu décris ressemble à un probleme de prefs corrompues.

As-tu essayé de virer les prefs ?


----------



## ragasse (29 Septembre 2005)

Qu'entend-tu par prefs corrompues?? Je ne peux malheureusement rien changer sur Entourage puisqu'il se bloque presque instantanement


----------



## Anabys (29 Septembre 2005)

Va dans le dossier suivant:
Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/ton_nom/Bibliothèque/Préférences/Miscrosoft/

Cherche un fichier appelé:
com.microsoft.Entourage.prefs.plist

Déplace ce fichier sur le bureau (ne le supprime pas tout de suite), et essaye de démarrer Entourage. Si Entourage démarre, le problème venait des préférences corrompues: tu perdras quelques réglages, mais le logiciel fonctionnera à nouveau.


----------



## ragasse (29 Septembre 2005)

J'ai essayé ca change rien, logiciel toujours bloqué. Penses-tu que je devrais le réinstaller?


----------



## Anabys (29 Septembre 2005)

En dernier recours, réinstaller peut régler le problème vu que c'est un logiciel MS qui a tout plein de petits fichiers éparpillés de partout comme sous Windows.

En attendant, essaye d'ouvrir la console (Applications/Utiliaires), et de lancer Entourage. Tu devrais voir une série de messages défiler à l'écran. Un de ces messages contient la solution... le problème c'est de l'identifier et de l'interpréter.


----------



## elessar (29 Septembre 2005)

Le probleme des applications office, outre le fait qu'elles soient produites par Microsoft - je ne veux pas lancer un débat..  ,  peuvent venir de plusieurs causes. 
Mais avant tout des polices.
Est-ce seulement entourage ou excel word et PPT ?
Si tu ouvres "Livre des Polices", as-tu des polices avec un point à droite du nom. Si c'est le cas, c'est que tu as des doublons. Dans ce cas là, tu sélectionne ta police et tu vas dans le menu Edition/gere les doubles ou un truc comme ca.
Autrement, prends carrément ton dossier de préferences Microsoft (sauf si tu tiens à tes dictionnaires personnels) et jette le.
Autre chose : vérifie que tu as la dernière version d'office 2004.
Tu peux essayer aussi de reconstruire la base de données entourage en lancant l'appli avec la touche "alt" enfoncée. Tu choisis aors réparer la base de données.
Voilà en vrac quelques idées.
Bon courage,


----------



## ragasse (29 Septembre 2005)

Alors la réinstallation a foiré, entourage bug toujours.
Excusez moi de mon ignorance mais où se trouve le "livre des polices"


----------



## ragasse (29 Septembre 2005)

Aucune de vos solutions n'a marché. Savez vous comment on peut entrer en contact avec quelqu'un de chez microsoft pour avoir de l'aide.


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

C'est quelle version d'Entourage [ou d'Office] ?


----------



## Anabys (29 Septembre 2005)

Le SP2 vient de sortir ce soir, essaye peut-être de virer toutes les prefs Office et de l'installer... ça serait illogique que ça résolve le problème, mais ça ne serait pas la première fois que quelque chose d'illogique fonctionne avec MS.


----------



## ragasse (30 Septembre 2005)

C'est Entourage 2004, la derniere version.
Comme vous l'avez tous remarqué, je suis un novice en informatique, donc je ne sais pas ce qu'est PS2 et où je peux le trouver. Merci pour vos précisions...


----------



## ragasse (30 Septembre 2005)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé SP2, je suis en train de l'installer, je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## ragasse (30 Septembre 2005)

Malheureusement ca n'a rien changé, je commence à désesperer, c'est vraiment frustant de ne pouvoir rien faire avec un logiciel....


----------



## Anabys (30 Septembre 2005)

As-tu un utilitaire qui se charge par dessus Entourage ? (par exemple: Shapeshifter qui changerait son interface graphique, ou n'importe quel truc du genre).


----------



## ragasse (30 Septembre 2005)

Non pas du tout


----------



## macboy (30 Septembre 2005)

question à 2 ¤uro 
as tu essayé de lancer entourage+ touche alt

et là tu fais reconstruire la base de données

alors???


----------



## ragasse (30 Septembre 2005)

Macboy, oui j'ai déjà fait ca mais cela n'a rien changé


----------



## elessar (3 Octobre 2005)

Autre manip qui, une ou deux fois m'a sauvé la mise pour ce genre de problème, c'est de réparer les autorisations du disque avec "utilitaire de disque".


----------

